# Got the Woodmizer LT15 home...



## MotorSeven (May 20, 2009)

It's a 2000 model that hadn't been started in 5 years. I didn't even have to take the carb off, just hose it down with carb cleaned and it fired up......I am already liking the Kohler 15 horse

I threw a poplar log on the mill & did some cutting, wow this thing flys compared to my CSM. In the current configuration it will only cut out to 11+ feet. Woodmizer wants $629 per 6'8" extension plus shipping, which would be over $1300 as I need two. I stopped by the steel yard and ordered all the steel to build one 16' extension......$388. This will give me a 27' cut length capacity, so my house rafters will be no problem. 
I also formed up a 9'x27' pad & will pour a slab today for the mill. Then my first order of business is to build a shed over the mill....well, er ah, _after_ I milll some lumber and build the wife some flower boxes......:chatter:

The Woodbug CSM goes on fleabay this week, so I hope to get some $ back to put towards the LT15.

RD


----------



## excess650 (May 20, 2009)

There is no doubt that the bandmill is MUCH quicker than the CSM. 

I had originally thought the 15hp Kohler would be my choice on my LM2000, but the folks at Norwood talked me into the 23hp B&S. I'm told that the 13hp is adequate, so the 15hp should be good.

27' logs are going to be HEAVY, and particularly if you're planning on cutting rafters. Its gonna take a big log to make 27' 2x12s. You might want to try some 11'x24" logs before you resign yourself for that task, and pay close attention to what it takes to roll the cant on your mill. Then think about how much more difficult it will be with a log 2-1/2 times as long. You'll need (2) winches to turn them.

...now get those flower boxes built!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BIG JAKE (May 20, 2009)

Mill still looks new MS! Be nice if you had a pull thru so you could drive the logs beside the mill on a flatbed-just skid them right on the mill! Nice planks too


----------



## MotorSeven (May 20, 2009)

EX, I did some 24'ers on the Woodbug, yes turning them by yourself is a chore, but it can be done. I don't think my rafters will be over 24', but I figured if I was building a custom extension, I may as well go a few feet longer{Tim Allen grunt}. 
Jake, the forks on the tractor make loading & unloading a breeze. I leave the forks in place after rolling the log off of them onto the mill, then just off load the cut boards back onto the forks. From there they go under the shed for stickering.
My neighbor said I could have all the old tobacco sticks in his old barn, so I brought a fork load home....they make great stickers!

RD


----------



## MotorSeven (May 20, 2009)

The slab is poured:





and SHE is happy:


----------



## DRB (May 20, 2009)

Nice work MotorSeven. Lookin good. Nice upgrade for sure.


----------



## Backwoods (May 24, 2009)

Nice little mill, I would not mind adding a small mill like that just for the purpose of cutting everything over 20’ long. It is a good thing that you are pouring a solid pad as the lists of projects are only going to grow with that flower box being the seed.


----------



## TNMIKE (May 24, 2009)

*Nice lookin mill Rick*

Ive gotta get my homemade one finished soon.. How do the log dogs work on this mill? Im looking at all options


----------



## BobL (May 24, 2009)

Wow, that is going to be a nice setup MotorSeven. I'm dead jealous of how much space you have there!


----------



## MotorSeven (May 25, 2009)

The old dogs that came with this mill were a "pull up and screw a jack screw into the log" type(zzzzzz). My first call to WM & I ordered the new style cam type dogs. They are easier, but at $70 a pop(x2) Mike, I think you could fab something up way cheaper. I am going to mod the older dogs to a cam type as I will need them on the extension. I'll post some pic's when I get around to it. 
Bob, yes......SPACE, is a wondefull thing. Just got back from Orlando pulled a 20' flatbed trailer down there & loaded my daughters stuff up. She is moving here permanently to go to school & work(whoohoo). Those neighborhoods & apt complexes stacked up against each other......man, after being up here in the "sticks", I really don't know how I lived like that before. Now it gives me the "ebeejeebees".........{shudder}. 100ac of pure paradise....that's for sure!

RD


----------

